# emerge openoffice :( не пойму что к чему...

## Xm

app-office/openoffice-1.1.4-r1

в USE есть nptl и java

вываливается вот с такой ошибкой (привожу последнии строки процесса)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  Python/pythonrun.o Python/structmember.o Python/symtable.o Python/sysmodule.o Python/traceback.o Python/getopt.o Python/dynload_shlib.o  Python/thread.o
> 
>  ar cr libpython2.2.a Modules/config.o Modules/getpath.o Modules/main.o Modules/gcmodule.o 
> ...

 

не понятно почему он пытается собрать питона 2.2.2 когда в системе уже стоит python-2.3.5

убирал оптимизацию, убирал из USE nptl и java, собирал питона 2.2.2 все равно лезет одна и таже ошибка  :Sad: 

----------

## jaffar

А место на диске есть?   :Smile: 

у меня вываливался с похожей ошибкой, когда не было места.

----------

## Xm

места на диске целый вагон и тележка , около 30Гиг свободно

но блин не собирается ни в какую  :Sad: 

----------

## rusxakep

Возможно баг в libtool. пересобери его.

----------

## Xm

все разобрался....

косяк был тут  g++ -Xlinker -export-dynamic -o python Modules/python.o libpython2.2.a -ldl -lpthread -lutil -lm glibc

в дебри скрипта установки опенофиса я не полез  - уж больно не понятно там все  :Sad: 

а решилось все следующим способом - дождался пока создастся Makefile для Pyton-2.2.2  , потом приостановил процесс емерджения, поправил вручную Makefile (удалил упоминания о glibc ), потом продолжил процесс ... все собралось отлично

метод наверное совсем не правильный, но другого я не нашел  :Sad: 

кстати, а вообще можно влиять используя не только USE на ./configure пакетов которые собираются ?

----------

## ManJak

 *Xm wrote:*   

> все разобрался....
> 
> косяк был тут  g++ -Xlinker -export-dynamic -o python Modules/python.o libpython2.2.a -ldl -lpthread -lutil -lm glibc
> 
> в дебри скрипта установки опенофиса я не полез  - уж больно не понятно там все 
> ...

 

Что-то мне подсказывает, что надо с glibc разбираться  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Xm

 *Quote:*   

> Что-то мне подсказывает, что надо с glibc разбираться

 

...хех....если бы я знал с какой стороны с ним разбираться  :Sad: 

----------

## ManJak

 *Xm wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Что-то мне подсказывает, что надо с glibc разбираться 
> 
> ...хех....если бы я знал с какой стороны с ним разбираться 

 

Можно попробовать в лоб:

# emerge glibc

и посмотреть, что еще могло пострадать =)

# revdep-rebuild

----------

## Xm

 *Quote:*   

> и посмотреть, что еще могло пострадать 

 

revdep-rebuild делал

глибсы не пересобирал, поставлю сегодня на ночь наверное....

а не подскажешь как из уже установленного пакета сделать бинарный пакайдж? что б не заморачиваться потом с перекомпиляцией

----------

## ManJak

 *Xm wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   и посмотреть, что еще могло пострадать  
> 
> revdep-rebuild делал
> 
> глибсы не пересобирал, поставлю сегодня на ночь наверное....
> ...

 

Я, если честно, воще не понимаю, зачем Ооо собирать  :Smile: 

А так, выгодней и быстрей emerge openoffice-bin

----------

## Xm

 *Quote:*   

> Я, если честно, воще не понимаю, зачем Ооо собирать 
> 
> А так, выгодней и быстрей emerge openoffice-bin

 

опыт бесценен  :Smile: ) 

машина без сети дома, бинарников не было вот я и стал ковыряться

----------

## dish

 *Xm wrote:*   

> а не подскажешь как из уже установленного пакета сделать бинарный пакайдж? что б не заморачиваться потом с перекомпиляцией

 

А очень просто:

```
       quickpkg  can  be  utilized  to quickly create a package for portage by

       utilizing the files already on your filesystem.  This package then  can

       be  emerged  on any system.  To review syntax for emerging binary pack-

       ages, review emerge(1).  The upside of this process is that  you  don't

       have to wait for the package to unpack, configure, compile, and install

       before you can have the package ready to go.  The downside is that  the

       package  will  contain  the files that exist on your filesystem even if

       they have modified since they were first installed.

       The packages, after being created, will  be  placed  in  PKGDIR.   This

       variable  is  defined in make.conf(5) and defaults to /var/tmp/portage-

       pkg.

```

По-моему, этот quickpkg идет в gentoolkit.

----------

## Xm

спасибо  :Smile:  самое оно 

только вот тут вот не понятно 

 *Quote:*   

> The downside is that  the package  will  contain  the files that exist on your filesystem even if they have modified since they were first installed.

 

это что ? т.е если я сделал архив давно а потом обновлял либы которые в пакете то он мне при установке поставит старые поверх?

----------

## ManJak

Если уж так делать, то собирать (ИМХО) лучше статиком, сам не пробовал, но, тогда ему будет все-равно, какие у тебя либы.

----------

## mrAlex2003

 *Xm wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   и посмотреть, что еще могло пострадать  
> 
> revdep-rebuild делал
> 
> глибсы не пересобирал, поставлю сегодня на ночь наверное....
> ...

 

Самый лучший вариант прописать в make.conf строку:

FEATURES="buildpkg"

то бишь весь собираемый софт будет компилиться в бинарники после сборки,

если же делать команду (2-й вариант создания бинарников) quickpkg, то можно по запарке пропустить какие нибудь пакеты, для которых надо бинарники - сам вставал на эти грабли...

----------

## ManJak

[quote="mrAlex2003"] *Xm wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Самый лучший вариант прописать в make.conf строку:
> 
> FEATURES="buildpkg"
> ...

 

На эту тему не заморачивался, но вопрос подвернулся, а она будет их ставить? Или только собирать бинарники?

FEATURES="buildpkg"

make -ev world 

что даст?

пересбор системы или просто набор бинарников?

Приду домой почитаю, конечно  :Very Happy: 

т.к. полезно может быть,

----------

## mrAlex2003

[quote="ManJak"][quote="mrAlex2003"] *Xm wrote:*   

> 
> 
> FEATURES="buildpkg"
> 
> make -ev world 
> ...

 

Сначала будет пересбор, а затем создание бинарников...

чтобы создать из готовых надо: quickpkg xxx

----------

